# Text abbreviation opinion



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

My WS received lots of texts from OM in which he liked to use their own little code. She even mentioned once that she needed a reminder list to help her decode. His favorite is nnbbd sd, which i decided was "nite nite baby doll, sweet dreams" as it is usually at the end of evening. One I'm having trouble with is "PFTIL" , any ideas? (usually went along with the nnbbd crap).


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Could mean anything have you asked your WS what it means ?


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not yet, still in information collection mode.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

The "TIL" portion is probably "truly in love" or "totally in love"

No guess on the PF part.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

MarriedTex said:


> The "TIL" portion is probably "truly in love" or "totally in love"
> 
> No guess on the PF part.




*p*assion* f*orever* t*ruly* i*n *l*ove ,*

p*assionate *f*orever* t*otally* i*n* l*ove


*p*umpkin *f*riend* t*ampons* i*n* l*uggage :scratchhead:


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

xakulax said:


> *p*assion* f*orever* t*ruly* i*n *l*ove ,*
> 
> p*assionate *f*orever* t*otally* i*n* l*ove
> 
> ...


Man, that mad me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## DoktorFun (Feb 25, 2014)

"FFD" is probably file for divorce! :smthumbup:



just sayin...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How/when did you catch her? Who was the om?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Man, that mad me laugh. Thanks.


Yeah, me too. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

No clue!

My wife and her AP would end their ****ty emails with little number strings...

143337 = I Love You Now and Forever
143 = I Miss You
143422 = I Want You Next to Me

and other HS puppy love dribble. I asked her WTF. She thought it was cute until she was caught. People are crazy!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's one, YADAFPUWI.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

If PFTIL is a signoff, maybe Poor Fool Totally in Love.

Refer your W to the Five Letters Game in Social Spot.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

RWB said:


> No clue!
> 
> My wife and her AP would end their ****ty emails with little number strings...
> 
> ...


Barf.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Btsoom


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Maybe you should send your wife a text that says,

GTFO

(get the f--- out!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

6301 said:


> Maybe you should send your wife a text that says,
> 
> GTFO
> 
> (get the f--- out!


and take your TIL with you.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

You know she is cheating beyond these text messages ?

We can assume she doesn't know that you know ?

What empirical evidence do you need ?


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

geez what grade are these people in?


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think on the letters on the phone. 1,2,3 abc. That's all I got. Like morse code, they will find a way to get their messages out there. These ww's are really crafty, that's the big part of it. They know in some small way their BS are watching. Paranoia runs wild. All IMHO.


----------



## sthsthzhen (May 3, 2014)

Could mean anything have you asked your WS what it means ?


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

We know that waywards lie, but I think that you may have to just get her to tell you what this means. I assume you know that she is cheating. On the other hand, maybe you don't know. Still, there is no getting around the fact that these codes exist between them. That seems like an easy question. give her pen and paper and tell her to start writing.


----------

